# my little one year old...



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Soo... today we were at the grocery and i saw a watermelon, i wouldn't have thought twice about it except... when Tobi was a little itty bitty baby we gave him a little sweet watery treat... 


2 months, to 1 year... I'm having a hard time grasping the idea that he won't be around forever... it pains me to no end knowing that one day i won't wake up with his tongue in my mouth coughing and gagging... or constant banging on the door to go out for no good reason but to simply sniff the air, I won't have to constantly monitor the litter box to make sure that he's not emptying it for us... hwell: But i cherish the time i have with this little guy, my best friend, my dog.

My little baby Tobi...





















And my monster that wants to eat absolutely everything...


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Love, Love ,Love those pics of Tobi!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

That is so sweet what you had to say about Tobi. I can't imagine my life
without my babies. We are so blessed to have them in our lives!

It looks like Tobi is having the time of his life eating that watermelon!
My babies like watermelon too!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Aww! Your little Tobi went from an adorable tiny lil' baby to a strapping, handsome almost-grown-up. :tongue: 

Love the comparisons! Wish I'd thought to do something like that... Looks like Tobi had a great time!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

He's such a cutie. It sounds like he is a really sweet, sweet little dog, and you can tell that in the photos. Thanks for showing us.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Doh!!!! Tobi is so flippin' cute! No wonder he's stolen your heart... 

My girls love watermelon too, but it gives them cannon butt!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

:lol:
aww thanks guys, he's definitely stolen my heart as Natalie put it...and, he's definitely gotten the gas from the watermelon! no cannon butt yet, but... my gf had a few complaints about his gas, and his butt to face sleeping habits last night.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I love him! You need to post picture of him MORE! 
We need a good weekly dose of Tobi. :biggrin:


----------



## andrea1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Monster Love!

so cute! eat eat eat! lol


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

He sure is a sweetheart! I can see why your so attached to him! Just got that cute look about him! And I love the watermelon eating! My chocolate lab eats it like its candy! So precious!


----------



## jvle95 (Nov 12, 2011)

I love these photo's of Tobi. Bodie loves his fruit also and just turned 1 year on 7/11/11. lol Here he is on his b-day enjoying a bowl of frozen strawberries, blue berries and bananas.[


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

such a palpable love between you two...it makes me smile.....

so tobi likes watermelon...how does he feel about canteloupe ?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

jvle95 said:


> View attachment 4846
> I love these photo's of Tobi. Bodie loves his fruit also and just turned 1 year on 7/11/11. lol Here he is on his b-day enjoying a bowl of frozen strawberries, blue berries and bananas.[


That's really cute!!! their B'days are very close! i love the zest for anything FOOD that these little pigs have! :becky:



magicre said:


> such a palpable love between you two...it makes me smile.....
> 
> so tobi likes watermelon...how does he feel about canteloupe ?


Thanks Re :redface: I do love that kid so much... I've not tried canteloupe yet actually! I might now because it sounds darn good :lol:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

OMG...Aspen loves his cantaloupe!!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

So do my pigs!


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

The pics of baby Tobi make me want a baby BT!!! 


Happy Birthday to Tobi!


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

Awww, man, was he a cute baby. Luigi loves watermellon and pink grapefruit, niether seem to bother his digestion.


----------

